# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Продажа качественных и свежих лидов

## Жора Фомин

*????Качественный материал под любое направление????

Страны:* 
???????? Россия
???????? Беларусь
???????? Казахстан
???????? Латвия
???????? Литва
???????? Эстония
???????? Британия
???????? Голландия 
???????? Франция
???????? ???????? ???????? ???????? Северная и Южная Америка
???????? ???????? Азия
и ДРУГИЕ

*Направления:*
1. Банки России (Сбербанк/Альфа Банк/Росбанк/ХоумКредит)
2. Банки Прибалтики (Swedbank/LHV)
3. Форекс:
Обучение торговли
Регистрации на брокерах
Регистрации Investing.com
Участники вебинаров
Forex сливы
Forex  под чардж выгрузка из CRM
4. Физ лица абсолютно всех стран(Европа/Азия/СНГ/Северная и Южная Америка)
5. Базы клиентов хайп проектов
6. Базы казино регистраций и казино депозитов

*Все выборки:
????На рынке 4 года
????В одни руки
????Гарантия качества
????Прямой поставщик
????Работа через гаранта
????Регулярное обновление материала*

*Могу сказать уверенно. Если вам нужна база, то обратившись к нам вы найдёте необходимый для себя материал. 

Почта: go777.3108@gmail.com
Telegram: @Mikonos13*

----------

